# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  The Lever Aficionados Thread

## tanqueray

Theres been threads for wood/blued firearms, light weight firearms etc etc.

I love seeing photos of other peoples leverguns, so post your pics here!

Here are my current two; Ive had Winchesters, Savages and Rossis, its hard to go past the antique Winchesters.

A 1912 manufacture 1892 rifle in 44WCF and a 1908 manufacture 1894 rifle in 25/35WCF:

----------


## BRADS

I cant compete with that but heres my marlin 3030 big loop vx5 1-5x20 on top 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Double Shot

My 2 babies... Ruger 96ers in .22LR and .17HMR with interchangeable .22WMR barrel

----------


## mawzer308

Nice old lever actions mate.




> I cant compete with that but heres my marlin 3030 big loop vx5 1-5x20 on top 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's nice, how do you find the scope @BRADS have been looking at that same model.

----------


## Max Headroom

> There’s been threads for wood/blued firearms, light weight firearms etc etc.
> 
> I love seeing photos of other people’s leverguns, so post your pics here!
> 
> Here are my current two; I’ve had Winchesters, Savages and Rossis, it’s hard to go past the antique Winchesters.
> 
> A 1912 manufacture 1892 rifle in 44WCF and a 1908 manufacture 1894 rifle in 25/35WCF:
> 
> Attachment 93276
> ...


What's it like getting/ reloading ammo for those two? are the components hard to find?

----------


## mawzer308

Have posted this one up before but the 45-70 always brings a smile to the face when you squeeze the trigger.

----------


## john m

some little ones

----------


## tanqueray

> some little ones
> 
> Attachment 93287
> 
> Attachment 93288


Nice rifles, Ive been looking for a Favorite in good condition for a while now. What calibre is it John?

----------


## Fawls

> My 2 babies... Ruger 96ers in .22LR and .17HMR with interchangeable .22WMR barrel
> 
> Attachment 93279
> Attachment 93280


What sort of magazines do they use? Leavers normally have tubes.

----------


## tanqueray

> What's it like getting/ reloading ammo for those two? are the components hard to find?


Brass is easy for the 44-40, as are projectiles, although I cast my own. The 25-35 is derived from the 30-30, so can be formed easy enough, and brass for it is still manufactured too. Projectiles are the hard one, there aren’t many options for flat or round nose .257 projectiles, and many are too light to be useful as they’re designed for the 25-20. Hornady makes a great 117gr RN though, so all in all neither is too obscure.

----------


## john m

Some other ones

----------


## john m

The 44 Mag shot 60 of these critters

----------


## Barefoot

> What sort of magazines do they use? Leavers normally have tubes.


Those Rugers use the standard 10/22 type mags.
Nothing wrong with levers with box mags and the like. After all there's the Win1895, Savage 99 for historic designs, Win 88 for something newer, those lovely Ruger 96's (I've often coveted one in 22Mag)

----------


## mudgripz

Absolutely delightful - be very happy to have any one of them in my closet.

No photos but I've had I think half a dozen levers - might be more.  Two winchester 94s in 30-30 - brilliant little bush rifles;  two winchester 9422 XTRs - one in 22LR and one in 22WMR;  and a Ruger model 96 in 22LR.  Great little rifles with alot of character. Winchester 94 30-30s were 1964 and 1989 (I think) - great little hunters esp for northern conditions. Everyone has to own a 94 at some time or a Marlin 336 - also a real favourite.  Winchester 9422 XTRs very well made and a delight to use. The Ruger 96 a real sleeper - a very fine little hunter with no real weaknesses. 

Also owned a Henry HOO1 lever in 22LR but while it possessed a very smooth action it was a poor shooter. First few rounds good then sprayed them everywhere - heat distortion due to too thin barrel.  Went straight back to shop.

This lever thread will wear out the 'like' button.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## john m

The Henry 45/70 went back the mag tube let go at around 400 rounds they have fixed the problem with a redesigned end.
Replaced it with 1895 Marlin 22" barrel.

----------


## tanqueray

You have some lovely guns John, I’ve always craved an 1887. Is the 1866 original or a replica?

----------


## john m

1866 is a Uberti 44/40 little bighorn

----------


## PJC

John m is the first one a shotgun, the last one is a buettty

----------


## BRADS

Just put this together for a good mate 
Marlin big loop 4570 with vx3 1-5x20, kicks like a mule 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

PJC yes 1887 12ga Winchester 6 shot black powder only.

----------


## jakewire

John m
Sell me the 6th one down in post 11

It will have a wonderful home and I'll even let you keep the scope.
Please. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 40mm

> Theres been threads for wood/blued firearms, light weight firearms etc etc.
> 
> I love seeing photos of other peoples leverguns, so post your pics here!
> 
> Here are my current two; Ive had Winchesters, Savages and Rossis, its hard to go past the antique Winchesters.
> 
> A 1912 manufacture 1892 rifle in 44WCF and a 1908 manufacture 1894 rifle in 25/35WCF:
> 
> Attachment 93276
> ...


gimmie!

----------


## jakewire

Great topic by the way.

----------


## The bomb

Looking after a mates old 44-40 Winchester 92 will get a photo up tomorrow.nice little action but very little rifling left and she groups about 3-4 in @30m..

----------


## Double Shot

> What sort of magazines do they use? Leavers normally have tubes.


  @Fawls they run same magazines as 10/22 & 10/22 Magnum
 @Barefoot you put me onto that .17HMR version mate, that's the one that was in Kumeu

----------


## Barefoot

> @Barefoot you put me onto that .17HMR version mate, that's the one that was in Kumeu


That's right, I needed someone to take the temptation away  :Grin:

----------


## tiroatedson

> Some other ones
> 
> Attachment 93289
> 
> Attachment 93290
> 
> Attachment 93291
> 
> Attachment 93292
> ...


Top one...ooh nice..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

My BLR .243 Belgium made :Thumbsup: 
With the antique drench gun sling :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroatedson

> I cant compete with that but heres my marlin 3030 big loop vx5 1-5x20 on top 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


How do you find the big loops to handle..? Never quite understood the reason why.. . Lovely rifle by the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

PS the skin was taken by the BLR it's a White tail from Pattersons inlet.
The BLR is going back for more this April  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroatedson

My two lever guns..
Winchester 94. Made in the 60s or earlier. Old man bought it in the 60s I think...or was that his saddle..
Bottom is a 94/22. Think its the XTR..not sure. Youngest boy likes it so most probably wont get sold. Top one potentially for sale..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tanqueray

> How do you find the big loops to handle..? Never quite understood the reason why.. . Lovely rifle by the way. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I briefly owned an 1894 trapper with the big loop. Didnt like it, awkward to cycle as your hand slops around in the loop. Theyre designed for being used in conjunction with thick gloves, for in the cold or on horseback.

----------


## Fireflite

> How do you find the big loops to handle..? *Never quite understood the reason why*.. . Lovely rifle by the way. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gloved hand!?

----------


## Nick-D

> Gloved hand!?


Nah isn't it so you can do the swing roundy thing to work the action when riding a harley and saving john Conner?

----------


## BRADS

> How do you find the big loops to handle..? Never quite understood the reason why.. . Lovely rifle by the way. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought they looked ugly as fuck but having used one I'm sold on it despite the look, to me it's easier to cycle faster.
Yeah as others have said was designed to be used with gloves.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

Winchester M94 Trapper, my first rifle, bought new in 1986, only had a scope since last year (Leupold VX Hog).
It will never be sold.

----------


## tiroatedson

> I thought they looked ugly as fuck but having used one I'm sold on it despite the look, to me it's easier to cycle faster.
> Yeah as others have said was designed to be used with gloves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Never thought about gloves....just didnt want to say something about John Wayne cos he used in one of his movies...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

> Nah isn't it so you can do the swing roundy thing to work the action when riding a harley and saving john Conner?


John Wayne was doing it on horseback way before Arnie on a harley, check out the original True Grit movie if you get a chance.

----------


## Fireflite

I have an early 70's Mossberg 472 PCA lever.

Will have to get it out to load some pic's.
The best thing about it is that the trigger moves with the lever so no chance of F@#!^*& a finger when cycling it.

----------


## jakewire

One of the last ones, nothing special about it that i know apart from the fact it was made in usa

----------


## ZG47

> My two lever guns..
> Winchester 94. Made in the 60s or earlier. Old man bought it in the 60s I think...or was that his saddle..
> Bottom is a 94/22. Think it’s the XTR..not sure. Youngest boy likes it so most probably won’t get sold. Top one potentially for sale..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely an XTR. Beautiful rifle. Jealous, much. Hope you make the little beggar work for it.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tanqueray

> Attachment 93306
> One of the last ones, nothing special about it that i know apart from the fact it was made in usa


Its special because it doesnt have the horrendous cross bolt safety that the last ones had.

----------


## john m

Tanqueray 
.22LR

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Uburti 1866 golden boy reproduction 

Henry 22lr golden boy

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## PJC

> John Wayne was doing it on horseback way before Arnie on a harley, check out the original True Grit movie if you get a chance.


I think John Wayne owned a few, not sure if they were out of the movie

----------


## csmiffy

Rossi puma .357, 16" barrel bought back early 90's
Finally married the OEG (sight factory refurbished 2 years ago) that I bought 2nd hand over 25 years ago onto it. 
Still getting my head around having a scopey thing on it as it is such a great little rifle as it but should be a great combo. I rate them both so together they should be doubly awesome lol

----------


## Sasquatch

> Just put this together for a good mate 
> Marlin big loop 4570 with vx3 1-5x20, kicks like a mule 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I thought that beautiful 45-70 looked familiar.

----------


## Savage1

30/30 with ghost ring sight, just gets shit done.

----------


## Tommy

Great thread!

----------


## Sideshow

Look at all us cowboy and Indian wannabes coming out of the wood work  :XD:  :XD:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gonetropo

> Look at all us cowboy and Indian wannabes coming out of the wood work


due to political correctness its now "agricultural workers and native americans"

also a wanker is now an "owner operator"

----------


## timattalon

@Gun nut  might it be possible to post a picture of the Winchester??? It would look good on this thread. Show them boys a bit of history

----------


## john m

The two big boy levers that get most use.
The 45/70 with 350gr fp.
The triple 4 with 265gr fp.

I give the edge to the Triple 4 for NZ animals and conditions both hit very hard but the 444 has less recoil and a flater trajectory. Mine is sighted at 170yds and will put the 265gr into 1.5" at this range.

----------


## tanqueray

Dont know if you guys have seen this site, but Bighorn Armoury in the States make lever actions in 500S&W and 500 Linebaugh. Would sure put a dent in the shoulder (and wallet!)
Big Horn Armory Gun Catalog | Model 89 Rifles &amp | Big Horn Armory

----------


## rossi.45

[QUOTE=john m;737449]

I give the edge to the Triple 4 for NZ animals and conditions both hit very hard but the 444 has less recoil and a flater trajectory. Mine is sighted at 170yds and will put the 265gr into 1.5" at this range.


nice rifles @john m very nice  . . .  but i feel that the advantages you give to the 444 over the .45/70 aren't looking at them from a level playing field when the .45s bullet is 85grns heavier

i can do the same thing and compare a 300grn. load for the 444 at 2000fps against a 250grn. flex tip Hornady bullet at +2300 in the .45/70 ( same barrel length ) and prove my cartridge is whatever i want if i cherry pick.

this info came from tenth addition of the Hornady manual . . . and Yes i admit that i do own a .45/70 & i have a bias against all the .44s, any cartridge that calls itself a .44 when it only has a bullet diamater of .427 to .430 obviously cannot be trusted and is a product of marketing  . . . the .45s need no such padding.

they are both great cartridges !

----------


## john m

The 444 Marlin loves Vihtavuori N120

240 gr Hornady N120 53grs = 2560 fps (max load) ME 3493  100-2352  200-1544  300-999

265 gr Hornady N120 50.5grs = 2415 fps (max load) ME 3108  100-2072  200-1349  300-879


From Vihtavuori edition 8

I get better accuracy from the JM Marlin 444 over the Rem 45/70 3.5" at 200yds
They are both great and a difficult choice as to which one to take out for a walk.


I had the confidence to take this one at 120yds in the back of the head with 444.

----------


## Mathias

Holy crap...4 pages in just about as many days. A faaarkn lot of closet cowboys out there  :Have A Nice Day:   Nice rifles boys  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gonetropo

> Attachment 93353
> 
> 30/30 with ghost ring sight, just gets shit done.


where did you get the ghost ring sight ??

----------


## mawzer308

Beautiful @john m does the .444 have the micro groove barrel? Looks to be from that era.

----------


## john m

Yes it's microgroove and the 444 SAAMI is cup 44000 the 45/70 is cup 40000

----------


## mawzer308

Thought so, my old man has the same rifle in 45-70 and my guide gun has ballard rifling. Got to love the ability to stoke up the cartridges in them.

----------


## tanqueray

> Holy crap...4 pages in just about as many days. A faaarkn lot of closet cowboys out there   Nice rifles boys


I resent your racial assumptions, I am in fact closet Comanche.

----------


## Cigar

> A faaarkn lot of closet cowboys out there


Is that some sort of brokeback mountain reference?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Fawls

I am Sioux.  :Yuush: 



I always wanted to be a helicopter.  :Wink:

----------


## Mathias

> Is that some sort of brokeback mountain reference?


Not at all mate, just commenting that it's taken a new thread to get those great guns out for us all to see, out of the closet so to speak. I'm a lever fan also but sadly don't have one at the mo'. Hope to fix that soon  :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

> Is that some sort of backdoor mountain reference?


Fixed? :O O:

----------


## akaroa1

Winchester 32 special Model 1894 carbine with half magazine. 
120 years old.
Pretty effective on this big spiker at around 70m

Attachment 93550

----------


## PJC

> The 444 Marlin loves Vihtavuori N120
> 
> 240 gr Hornady N120 53grs = 2560 fps (max load) ME 3493  100-2352  200-1544  300-999
> 
> 265 gr Hornady N120 50.5grs = 2415 fps (max load) ME 3108  100-2072  200-1349  300-879
> 
> 
> From Vihtavuori edition 8
> 
> ...


ouch at least she didnt suffer

----------


## Carlsen Highway

.32 Special Winchester 94 from 1955


Rossi 92 in .44-40


I have had many others but these are my favourites. The .44-40 bush carbine above has been on many adventures, from the West Coast to the Wapiti blocks, canoeing, backpacking and rafting. The one I would keep if I only could have one.

----------


## ZQLewis

Over the years I have shot a few deer and lots of goats with my Dad's 1960's  Savage 99 in 243. 
This year I picked up a 1975 Savage 99 in 308 and re barrelled it to 358 win. Have only shot paper and 4 goats with it so far.

358 cal 225 gr BTSP 
Muzzel 2450 fps, 3000 ftlb,  
100 mtr 2200 fps, 2425 ftlb, 3.6" high
200 mtr 1967 fps, 1933 ftlb, "0" 
300 mtr 1751 fps, 1532 ftlb, "14.4" low

Now I just need to get a deer with it
Not to shabby for an 1899 model.
Zq
PS Ok it's not quite a 444 or a hot 45-70 but at 2-300 mtr it's going to give anything in NZ a really bad day
and at shorter ranges I'm having lots of fun.

----------


## csmiffy

> Over the years I have shot a few deer and lots of goats with my Dad's 1960's  Savage 99 in 243. 
> This year I picked up a 1975 Savage 99 in 308 and re barrelled it to 358 win. Have only shot paper and 4 goats with it so far.
> 
> 358 cal 225 gr BTSP 
> Muzzel 2450 fps, 3000 ftlb,  
> 100 mtr 2200 fps, 2425 ftlb, 3.6" high
> 200 mtr 1967 fps, 1933 ftlb, "0" 
> 300 mtr 1751 fps, 1532 ftlb, "14.4" low
> 
> ...


Always liked the savage 99's, but never got one.
My nans bro had one have a sneaky feeling it was a 250-3000 but not sure. His grandkids (shooters and hunters) would've got that.
A 308 would be fine.

----------


## GSP HUNTER

Inspired thread. nice work

----------


## scottrods

My 1983 Marlin Texan. 30-30. Took off original buckhorns and front sight. Replaced with XS rail, rear ghost and front white post.
And then fitted a Sig Romeo 4 red dot.

Shot nothing other than a wallaby with it.

----------


## outdoorlad

I used to have a marlin 30/30 but lent it to a friend once who liked it so much he badgered me until I sold it to him. Would like a tidy 94 one day.

----------


## bumblefoot

I had a Marlin Lever .44-mag back in the 80's that I used as a pig gun. But man was it a pig to jam on loading! Never got it sorted. A mate bought it (knowing the problems I had with it) because he reckoned he could get it to work. Yeah naaah...... I bought it new; I can't remember who from, but they certainly wouldn't stand behind it. And being a young fella I never really pushed them hard enough on it..... I must have got a lemon because everyone else seems to have no problems with them.

I also had a Winchester 94 30-30 for a while; what a great handy bush gun! :-) This thread has been great!!!

----------


## Gur1

Qu

----------


## Gur1

My savage 99e 308 put a new barrel on it last year .

----------


## csmiffy

> My savage 99e 308 put a new barrel on it last year .Attachment 94279


Yup Id have one of those in a heartbeat. Always liked them but never got my hands on one, at least to shoot anyways.

----------


## ZQLewis

OK so I have talked about mine so figured I had best add a picture or 2.
Sorry about the poor lighting and colour not being very true.

So the details are 1975 Savage 99 Rotary mag in 308 win.
re-barrelled to 358 win. SS Trueflite 20" long, 16mm od at muzzle M14x1 threaded and a 9.1mm hole so not a lot of meat left at the end.
Grey & Black laminated Boyd's stock with a bit of chisel and sanding on both ends.
Removed boyd's butt plate, then cut butt stock down buy approx 1" and added a limb saver.
Nikon Monarch 1-4x20 with German #4 reticle, fast, great in low light but I can still see my bullet holes at 100 meters
Pushing 225gr Game King at 2450 fps for 3000 ftlb of energy.
or 357cal 158gr xtp at 1450 fps for fun.



Zq

----------


## ZQLewis

And here's another 99.
this is a mid 1960's one in 243 with a Hertel & Reuss 2.75 x 26.5 post and rail scope. Scope was sent back to Germany for a clean and lenses polish and lenses re-coated a couple of years back and optically is very good.
Barrel was cut back to about 18" due to crown damage and an internal rust pit.  However a 243 with a short barrel is very noisy and makes a great flame thrower plus I could not get it to shoot. Ended up finding a local gunsmith with an unused original 22" savage 99 barrel which I had threaded and fitted.



and another Ruger Mod 96.
this one in 22WMR with Nikon 2-8x32  scope, nice and low mounted. Barrel band cut and reblacked. would shoot 9 shots (full mag) inside 1.5" at 100 mtr with ammo it liked. trigger job, floated barrel etc, one the last ones made before production stopped. Imported for me by GC.
Cutting the barrel band made a big difference to the accuracy.

Zq

----------


## gonetropo

> And here's another 99.
> this is a mid 1960's one in 243 with a Hertel & Reuss 2.75 x 26.5 post and rail scope. Scope was sent back to Germany for a clean and lenses polish and lenses re-coated a couple of years back and optically is very good.
> Barrel was cut back to about 18" due to crown damage and an internal rust pit.  However a 243 with a short barrel is very noisy and makes a great flame thrower plus I could not get it to shoot. Ended up finding a local gunsmith with an unused original 22" savage 99 barrel which I had threaded and fitted.
> 
> Attachment 94591
> 
> and another Ruger Mod 96.
> this one in 22WMR with Nikon 2-8x32  scope, nice and low mounted. Barrel band cut and reblacked. would shoot 9 shots (full mag) inside 1.5" at 100 mtr with ammo it liked. trigger job, floated barrel etc, one the last ones made before production stopped. Imported for me by GC.
> Cutting the barrel band made a big difference to the accuracy.
> ...


with the ruger drill and tap the rear of the receiver then use a very long bolt to tension it back into the stock and it will be even better. when i had one i chiseled out the wood and used bedding compound as well, accuracy was great

----------


## csmiffy

@ZQLewis-please clarify...cutting the barrel band?

----------


## ZQLewis

hi CS,  many ruger 10/22 and the mod 96 have a metal band around the end of the barrel adding downwards pressure onto the tip of the stock.
I liked the look but wanted a floating barrel. I cut away the band either side of the barrel and sanded out the barrel channel.
Zq

----------


## southernman

Her is my current lever, new M94 in 30-30,  


 Thinking of selling it, as a few M94 about in trails end takedown at the moment, just missed one,  new M94 38-55 for a g, still miffed about that. 
 also looking very hard, at the limited run, Winchester M92 16" trapper in 44 mag or 44 colt, also takedown, kind of expensive, 

 Ive also got a BLR SS takedown in .243 in NZ,

----------


## csmiffy

@ZQLewis, I just took mine off. Have no idea where it is but your idea is a good one.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Her is my current lever, new M94 in 30-30, Attachment 94646 
> 
> 
>  Thinking of selling it, as a few M94 about in trails end takedown at the moment, just missed one,  new M94 38-55 for a g, still miffed about that. 
>  also looking very hard, at the limited run, Winchester M92 16" trapper in 44 mag or 44 colt, also takedown, kind of expensive, 
> 
>  Ive also got a BLR SS takedown in .243 in NZ,




Very nice...
A new 94 in .38-55 would sorely tempt me as well, I would stop relishing my dinner even till I got it, as long as it has the tang safety

----------


## Philipo

Browning BLR 308 with an illuminated  VX5 1-5  Chur

----------


## Sideshow

> hi CS,  many ruger 10/22 and the mod 96 have a metal band around the end of the barrel adding downwards pressure onto the tip of the stock.
> I liked the look but wanted a floating barrel. I cut away the band either side of the barrel and sanded out the barrel channel.
> Zq


Good idea! A lot of BLR's have the same trouble I recon. Well the older models

----------


## tanqueray

> Very nice...
> A new 94 in .38-55 would sorely tempt me as well, I would stop relishing my dinner even till I got it, as long as it has the tang safety


It’d be hard beat an original in 38-55, the holy grail of 1894’s. I don’t like the receivers of the post 64’s, would’ve been nice if Miroku had gone back to the original profile.

----------


## ZQLewis

My older boy is starting to make noises about wanting a Sav 99 take down that he can use as a pack gun. 
To be fair a single shot take down would probably be cheaper and could be found in every gun shop.
Problem will be finding one in a more user friendly caliber than 22 Hi power which he has seen.
Zq

----------


## Marty Henry

An original in 22savage would be quite desirable I would have thought.

----------


## timattalon

I dont have this one anymore having sold it to another new owner. I wish I had the $$ to have kept it but it went to a loving home.......






1895 Winchestor chambered in 303 British, Circa WW1 (ish)

----------


## southernman

Local gun store in Canada has a few M94 Winchesters coming in in 25-35,and 32 special, 25-35 is limited run for this year, 
 Nice to see a few of the older rifle rounds, making a come back, quite a few 38-55 on the shelves at present,  
 I've just found a browning M71 in 348 win, on Canada hunting forum, so much want, 
 However a takedown 30-30, 44, .45 or 300 savage is my next lever.

----------


## timattalon

> I dont have this one anymore having sold it to another new owner. I wish I had the $$ to have kept it but it went to a loving home.......
> 
> Attachment 94722
> Attachment 94723
> 
> Attachment 94724
> 
> 1895 Winchestor chambered in 303 British, Circa WW1 (ish)


By all accounts most of this model (or at least a very large portion of them) were made by Winchestor in 7.62x54R russian   (Mosin round) for the russian army.

----------


## Marty Henry

I used to have one that was home guard stamped barrel was pretty knackered but a cool looking piece. I think Stanley Graham used one on the west coast.

----------


## ANTSMAN

still go tthe sticker on Philipo!

----------


## csmiffy

> An original in 22savage would be quite desirable I would have thought.


 @Marty Henry
Two good ones on retardme at present. Both takedowns.

----------


## ZG47

> I used to have one that was home guard stamped barrel was pretty knackered but a cool looking piece. I think Stanley Graham used one on the west coast.


I understand that he had a Model 1895 in .405 WCF with him when he died.

----------


## Philipo

> still go tthe sticker on Philipo!


Hahahaha yeah wondered who would pick that up, took it for a walk before I decided to keep it or take it back  :Grin:

----------


## ANTSMAN

keeping obviously?

----------


## john m

I got a call to say " we have a Marlin in 41 mag you might like ". Much better than I was expecting NIB never fired, so it came home. Never seen one before and the first old NIB purchase for me.





There is no JM proof mark not sure what to make of that. Not proof fired or sliped out the door without it.

----------


## tiroatedson

> I got a call to say " we have a Marlin in 41 mag you might like ". Much better than I was expecting NIB never fired, so it came home. Never seen one before and the first old NIB purchase for me.
> 
> Attachment 98121
> 
> Attachment 98122
> 
> There is no JM proof mark not sure what to make of that. Not proof fired or sliped out the door without it.
> 
> Attachment 98123


Thats certainly a odd ball round. Cool..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## omegaspeedy

H006MR Big Boy .357 Carbine

----------


## csmiffy

> That’s certainly a odd ball round. Cool..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


remember reading about them years ago in the US mags. Meant to be quite a good thing really. Lighter than a 44 but still a good bullet weight. Better in the pistols as it was meant to be more useful than a full house 44. I'd imagine it would go quite well in a lever. 
Not up on it so don't know if the more recent calibres are a rehash/improvement or just make it redundant.
I still like it.

----------


## tiroatedson

> remember reading about them years ago in the US mags. Meant to be quite a good thing really. Lighter than a 44 but still a good bullet weight. Better in the pistols as it was meant to be more useful than a full house 44. I'd imagine it would go quite well in a lever. 
> Not up on it so don't know if the more recent calibres are a rehash/improvement or just make it redundant.
> I still like it.


Thats where I remember it from too. Never seemed to take of. Think the .40 S&W helped filled the niche a bit..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ground Control

Old Faithful .

Ken

----------


## MGNZ

How did I miss this... Awesome Thread! 

my Savage 99e 308w

----------


## akaroa1

Link to 2 original Winchester lever action SRCs I have listed for sale on the forum

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....12/#post760956

----------


## ZQLewis

Took my Sav 99 358 win to the range today for a sight check before a hunt in 2 weeks time.
Managed to ring the 6" gong 2 out of 2 shoots at 200 mtr with a 1-4x0 scope so stopped shooting while I was ahead.
Any deer out to 300 mtr will be in trouble. 

Did a couple of 100mtr groups first but was gust as heck so nothing to boast about.
Bipod, sling and rear bag.
Zq

----------


## Marty Henry

> Old Faithful .
> 
> Ken


I See you run an apeture sight they make they a different rifle accuracy wise dont they.

----------


## Ground Control

An Aperture sight is essential for me ,  my eyes have degraded over time and the Aperture sight has allowed me to keep using “ open sights “ .
The accuracy that you can achieve over the standard “ Buckhorn “ rear sight is a noticeable and for me a happy side effect .
I’ve  had the Williams sight for about 10 years now and after the initial sighting in , it hasnt been touched and it has never moved or altered even though it has bounced on he Dash of the ute for many thousands of Kilometres.



Ken

----------


## tanqueray

> An Aperture sight is essential for me ,  my eyes have degraded over time and the Aperture sight has allowed me to keep using “ open sights “ .
> The accuracy that you can achieve over the standard “ Buckhorn “ rear sight is a noticeable and for me a happy side effect .
> I’ve  had the Williams sight for about 10 years now and after the initial sighting in , it hasnt been touched and it has never moved or altered even though it has bounced on he Dash of the ute for many thousands of Kilometres.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


What year is your 1894? Looks to be a mid 60’s/70’s model?

----------


## RCQ

Here's my old girl its a 243

----------


## Got-ya

Very nice.  Have picked up a couple of 4 shot finnwolf mags over the  years, one day I will find a rifle to fit them lol.

----------


## RCQ

I'll sell you another mag and throw in the rifle, make an offer I can't refuse.

----------


## csmiffy

> I'll sell you another mag and throw in the rifle, make an offer I can't refuse.


3 blankets, 2 axe-heads and a handful of beads. what say you savage?

----------


## Barefoot

Those blankets better be infected with small pox or your selling him short.

----------


## csmiffy

saw a salesman at a shooting store in Fielding probably 20 years ago talking to a dude who brought one of those in to see what its worth and maybe sell it.
I was catching a glimpse here and there and it was super tidy. One of those rifles bought by a cashed up farmer and just never used.
The dud got the full sell down speil. Not a bolt action, no half cock, has to be loaded all the time so no-one wants them as they aren't as safe etc. etc. 
Cant remember the dollars offered or even if I heard it at all, as I suspect if it was really low I would've probably jumped in and given him 50 more than the shop.
Doubt he was going to give him much. Mind you to a degree he was right. A lot do think that way

----------


## Friwi

I took one appart, that was quick, putting it back together was another story but I got there eventually :-)

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> I See you run an apeture sight they make they a different rifle accuracy wise dont they.


I have actually found with considerable testing, that they don't make much difference for me until I start shooting past distances a lever action would be used for. I had Lyman sights on my lever guns and took them off for hunting years ago.  But I can shoot as well with a good open V rear sight and front bead, as I can with a peep sight, out to 100 metres. The factory open sights on the Winchester 94 are excellent.
I keep the aperture sights around for when my eyes get worse then they are on the rear sight, then I will go back to them.

----------


## Marty Henry

My eyes shat themselves with the tangent on my winnie years ago so its aperture for me but I do have a merit style aperture that clips on my glasses which lets me be competitive in the local service rifle shoot.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Yes, those little eyepiece things do make a difference. I just tested out the Eyepal, which is a simple rubber thing that sticks on shooting glasses and it works well. Piece in the latest Guns and Hunting magazine on it.

----------


## ZQLewis

well I'm pleased to say my Sav 99 had a good weekend just gone. 
Mates son got his first goat using a Hornady 158 gr xtp over trail boss 1450 fps, did not knock him around but buggered the goat.
That evening another mate put a 223 round into a red yearling/spiker at 180 mtr, shot went in just behind the foreleg and exited at the back of the ribs. he started to move off then stopped for a second so I put one through both shoulders. smashed things up including a shoulder joint sitting on the ground under him.
next morning 2 more at 160 mtr. this good eater and a large hind.


this is what the off side shoulder looked like after a 225gr gameking at 2450fps does it's thing. 
still looks like they would be better suited to a heavier bodied animal than his yearling.


happy now its nailed it's first deer with the New 358 win truflite barrel.
lever guns rule I say.
Z

----------


## Marty Henry

Yet more proof that faster is not better when it comes to hunting bullets.

----------


## Got-ya

I think yours is a 3 shot flat base mag? Have been told the 4 shot ones like I have do not fit but happy to be corrected.

----------


## SixFootHick

My old mans Winchester 88 in .243, bought new in 1973.

----------


## Got-ya

Very nice. I like that basket checkering.

----------


## csmiffy

> My old mans Winchester 88 in .243, bought new in 1973


How does it shoot? heard they went ok but with a little tuning were very good.
Good friend ended up with a mint Winchester 100 308 semi years ago, the bro to this model.

----------


## SixFootHick

> How does it shoot? heard they went ok but with a little tuning were very good.
> Good friend ended up with a mint Winchester 100 308 semi years ago, the bro to this model.


Right now at the range I'm knocking down 8in steel plates at 100m, going up to 200 next. it's loud and has a good kick. I love it , but am biased of course. I like the fact they only made these for a few years. This is the only 'big' caliber gun I have at the moment, so not much to judge it against. Back in western Kansas my uncle hunted whitetail deer with it and never had any problems.

----------


## shooternz

Hi guys, I am thinking about getting a new mould for the 30/30, Just posting here to see if there is any interest from you lever action shooters in a 170 grain FP cast bullet
it will be a clone of Lyman's 311041,

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I would be interested. 
Do you have a mold for the .32 Special?

----------


## Sideshow

Whilst up at the gunsmiths the other day on another matter, I got to handle an 1886 original in 45/90.
It was in for a clean as it had a lot of old grease in the action. But otherwise was in fine condition. The owner was looking for some brass so that he could shoot it. I'd never heard of the round. Still a great gun to handle and I loved the octagon barrel :Thumbsup: 
Question was the saddle ring only for the smaller rifles?

----------


## shooternz

Glad you asked I do it's a 170 gr flat point, going to cast some tomorrow as well as some 38/40 180 gr

----------


## Marty Henry

> Whilst up at the gunsmiths the other day on another matter, I got to handle an 1886 original in 45/90.
> It was in for a clean as it had a lot of old grease in the action. But otherwise was in fine condition. The owner was looking for some brass so that he could shoot it. I'd never heard of the round. Still a great gun to handle and I loved the octagon barrel
> Question was the saddle ring only for the smaller rifles?


He should be fine using 45/70 cases the 90 was just a little longer thats all in a straight case it makes no real difference think firing 2 3/4 in shottie shells in a 3 1/2 in chamber.

----------


## southernman

Starline makes 45-90 brass, prophet river firearms in Canada, has it in stock, if he cant find any local NZ, and will likely ship international, at least he has to me in the past. Ive got a mate with a old sharps in 45-120,? perhaps 110, that's a real beast of a rifle, forget how much FFG black powder he uses, but you've got to take a couple steps side ways to see if you hit what your shooting at.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

If I wanted to shoot the rifle I would try reloading .45/70 brass and seating the bullet out further. I have read that you can shoot a .45/70 in a .45/90, and if it is loaded with black powder it would not be dangerous in any way. The longer .45 cartidges were express cartridges - would shoot lighter bullets for more velocity. I am pretty sure the .45/90 was loaded with 260g - 300 grain bullets and may have a twist for those weights. (not the heavy bullets in a .45/70.) I have a book on these old west cartridges round here somewhere. 

Southernman is right - starline make brass for the .45/90 - Neil Hayes will probably have some call Hayes and Associates.

They put saddle rings on the carbines, not the rifles, or at least I have not seen a Winchester rifle with a saddle ring. But you could order the carbines either way.

----------


## Sideshow

Year guys top advice but the cops here get a little jumpy if you have loaded ammunition that is head stamped one thing but used in another :Wink: 
If your caught with ammo that is not on your ticket you can risk losing it! It's no joke unfortunately.

----------


## csmiffy

> Year guys top advice but the cops here get a little jumpy if you have loaded ammunition that is head stamped one thing but used in another
> If your caught with ammo that is not on your ticket you can risk losing it! It's no joke unfortunately.


 @Sideshow
Yeah that's really wanky over there for that. heard about it and don't like it. We don't want that crap here.
You aren't even allowed to lend your rifle to a friend either as it isn't on his license. is that correct? PITA if the case

----------


## Sideshow

Yes   @csmiffy that is correct rifle you can't lend, but you cand lend an estate rifle to shoot under supervision. i.e. On a rifle range or deer stalking. Shotgun is a different story as it's a different license and is actually a right to own! I won't get into it here about the how's and whys.
They are trying to make the process more streamline though.
For example you apply for a caliber say 7x57 on your ticket (there's no sickos here that would go down the 270 road :ORLY: ) once you get the rifle in that caliber you send the serial number into the police and the seller/gifting person also sends in that it is no longer on there ticket. Now here's the shit thing say you brake the rifle :O O:  you now have to inform the police that it's no longer on your ticket and reapply for that caliber again and go through the whole process again. Each time you apply you have to give reasonable grounds for having the firearm (just because you want one doesn't cut it) also a letter from the ground owner, club or estates that you are shooting over.
So that 50cal is out and even the likes of .338 is marginal at best. The police think you might be trying to snipe someone, because they saw it in a movie! Not easy but you get there in the end.
Shotguns fill ya boots though any number as many as you want.....so long as it can fire no more than three rounds :Psmiley: 
Now back to the thread :Thumbsup: 

ps I do know the NZ system as I am a kiwi and did have a NZ ticket. Also one of the good things about the uk system is that it stops you from impulse buying  :Wink:

----------


## Rees

heres my Baby-










Model 94 .375Winchester
and thats a Ruger #1 .303 atop

----------


## timattalon

> heres my Baby-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model 94 .375Winchester
> and thats a *Ruger #1 .303 atop*


That Ruger, oh my that ruger..........There was one for sale on trade me, is that another one? There cannot be many of those about.

----------


## Marty Henry

There are quite a few around I should have bought one when they first saw them.

----------


## Rees

> That Ruger, oh my that ruger..........There was one for sale on trade me, is that another one? There cannot be many of those about.


yeah mines sittin safe an sound in Oz mate  :Have A Nice Day:    most of the shipment went to Canada, Aus and maybe a few to NZ- all have history with the old .303 cartridge from the Wars.

need to run .312s as bores often oversized as per old specs but once ya get that sorted they are rippers.
mine loves woodleighs 215s , an would make an ideal Cast hunter/plinker

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I had one. I really should have kept it. But I wanted the barrel to be longer - no reason not to have a 24 inch barrel on it since the action is so short. Plus, you couldn't see down the sights  - the stock was for scoped shooting. You literally couldn't get you head anywhere near lining them up. The open sights are just ornaments on that rifle. It might not interest others but I wanted to shoot it with open sights as well. 
I would still like to get a Ruger no.1, but they are so very expensive for what they are.

----------


## Rees

> I had one. I really should have kept it. But I wanted the barrel to be longer - no reason not to have a 24 inch barrel on it since the action is so short. Plus, you couldn't see down the sights  - the stock was for scoped shooting. You literally couldn't get you head anywhere near lining them up. The open sights are just ornaments on that rifle. It might not interest others but I wanted to shoot it with open sights as well. 
> I would still like to get a Ruger no.1, but they are so very expensive for what they are.


you needa NECG peep for it buddy..... poifect-
that little 2-7 is as far back as can be an it still is only juust enough, i gotta creep the stock a little if i want to get a full scope picture... long eye releif scope of some sort better suited OR the Offset or Setback ring from Ruger helps for suure........
the ones with sights are a little plain jane,  the Factory sighted ones look schmick as over-all.

not too fussed on barrel length, Great Sambar poker, the cartridge itself has killed Alot of Moose among other big game so no qualms with its performance on the Big Game,  a 300 win mag it isnt but shes a pearler for what it is ay. , without whinging too much of course  :Wink:

----------


## tanqueray

Wilson’s have been trying to sell a brand new #1 in 257 Roberts for some time, full stock too. I’d love to buy it but $3000? Not going to happen any time soon.

----------


## The bomb

Is it just me or do lever guns just look wrong with a scope on them?love this thread tho,my old man was American and used to have 2 guns and shot everything with them,a model 94 in 30/30 and a browning A5 in 20gauge,I still have and still use the 20g,gonna be a sad day when the steel shot rules come in for sub gauges

----------


## tanqueray

> Is it just me or do lever guns just look wrong with a scope on them?love this thread tho,my old man was American and used to have 2 guns and shot everything with them,a model 94 in 30/30 and a browning A5 in 20gauge,I still have and still use the 20g,gonna be a sad day when the steel shot rules come in for sub gauges ��


Couldn't agree more, the only thing worse than a levergun with a scope on it is one made from stainless.

----------


## The bomb

Or has a red dot sight,tried one on my Marlin model 60 and while accurate it just looked naff,went back to the peep sight.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

If I put a scope on a Winchester or Marlin lever action I would get disowned and I would deserve it. Defeats the whole point of the rifle. 
I had a scope on a BLR I had for a while though, but that didnt seem to count. And I would put one on a Ruger #1. For a little while.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Wilson’s have been trying to sell a brand new #1 in 257 Roberts for some time, full stock too. I’d love to buy it but $3000? Not going to happen any time soon.


Yeah, same. There is another one down here in 6.5x55 for the same price... Just a bit too much money really.

----------


## tanqueray

I mean they’re nice, but they aren’t a Farquharson.

----------


## shooternz

Yeah but who here can afford a Farquharson or would hunt with one if they did, I have a Ruger No 1 in 6mmBR, one in 45/70 is on the wish list

----------


## rossi.45

> Yeah but who here can afford a Farquharson or would hunt with one if they did, I have a Ruger No 1 in 6mmBR, one in 45/70 is on the wish list


Ruger No.1 in 6BR would be a great Varmint rifle/cartridge combination  . . . would seriously like to some pics of that rifle  @shooternz

R

----------


## csmiffy

> Yeah but who here can afford a Farquharson or would hunt with one if they did, I have a Ruger No 1 in 6mmBR, one in 45/70 is on the wish list


375 H+H would be nice

----------


## gone-tropo

i have 3 lever guns. marlin 30/30, rossi 44 mag and a  Browning BLR22 witgh octagon barrel and nickel plated receiver. only the latter has optics (red dot) but is still unfired

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> 375 H+H would be nice


I shot with a South African guy who had one in .375 H&H. It was heavy...

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Yeah but who here can afford a Farquharson or would hunt with one if they did, I have a Ruger No 1 in 6mmBR, one in 45/70 is on the wish list


Out of interest there is a New Zealand gun maker who builds new Farquharson rifles - tres expensif. 

If the Ruger no.1's were priced like they are in the States, about $2K,NZD then I would get one again.

----------


## csmiffy

> I shot with a South African guy who had one in .375 H&H. It was heavy...


I would say it should've been.

----------


## timattalon

> I would say it should've been.


If you want to have a go @csmiffy let me know. I know where there is one , but be warned, ammo is around $7 a shot.......

----------


## Marty Henry

Quite a while ago @timattalon put the idea of rechambering a Baikal 18mh from 762x39 to 303 in my mind as an option.
This talk of ruger no 1s has bought it to the surface again has anyone done this and while it wouldnt be classy it might scratch that single shot itch and it does have a lever.

----------


## tanqueray

> Quite a while ago @timattalon put the idea of rechambering a Baikal 18mh from 762x39 to 303 in my mind as an option.
> This talk of ruger no 1s has bought it to the surface again has anyone done this and while it wouldnt be classy it might scratch that single shot itch and it does have a lever.


I’ve had that idea in the back of my mind for a while, but also to buy a nice walnut blank and redo the timber a bit more traditional. Most of the second hand ones out there are threaded, which ruins them for this purpose, in my aristocratic opinion.

----------


## timattalon

> I’ve had that idea in the back of my mind for a while, but also to buy a nice walnut blank and redo the timber a bit more traditional. Most of the second hand ones out there are threaded, which ruins them for this purpose, in my aristocratic opinion.


I might have a couple of new unthreaded 7.62x39 Baikals left. There is one threaded at least, I am sure, and I know there are three that have been threaded. Wooden (birch) stocks. The only thing I was worried about was twist rates. I dont know what twist is in the Baikals and I dont know what is best in 303.

----------


## shooternz

Standard twist for the 7.62x39 is 1:9.5" .303 1:10" no real difference  re-chambering the Baikal is the only to get a new .303 with out costing a pile of cash

----------


## mawzer308

> If I put a scope on a Winchester or Marlin lever action I would get disowned and I would deserve it. Defeats the whole point of the rifle. 
> I had a scope on a BLR I had for a while though, but that didnt seem to count. And I would put one on a Ruger #1. For a little while.


I love the classic lines of an open sight lever action however a low power scope or red dot can greatly enhance the rifles versatility. I regularly swap between scope and open sights though.

----------


## Cigar

I bought my Model 94 in 1986 and put a scope on it in about July last year (VX Hog 1-4x20). Yeah it's ugly, but my close-up eyesight ain't what it used to be!

----------


## tanqueray

> I might have a couple of new unthreaded 7.62x39 Baikals left. There is one threaded at least, I am sure, and I know there are three that have been threaded. Wooden (birch) stocks. The only thing I was worried about was twist rates. I dont know what twist is in the Baikals and I dont know what is best in 303.


What do they retail for these days?

----------


## Sideshow

Just been to the Smithsonian American museum in Washington DC today. 
They had an awesome displays on the American revolution and civil war. Had lots of displays of lever guns owned and used by lots of famous chaps. 
Unfortunately the lighting was very poor for photos  :Sad:  but if you have a chance go it’s bloody good :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

> If you want to have a go @csmiffy let me know. I know where there is one , but be warned, ammo is around $7 a shot.......


  @timattalon I would like to have a try just to say I have. Much the same as my 416 then. It used to be 9 bucks a throw 20 odd years ago. Or federal was 150 a pack but had to buy 5 of them. That was 750 notes. I only paid 800ish for the rifle and just more for the warne mounts and scope.
Got some reloaded so I could shoot it and then got dies and reloaded some but never used up the first batch so I haven't tried them out other than giving people a shot.

----------


## GDMP

I have long fancied a lever gun in .25-20 cal.....its a pity no one currently make them in this small cartridge.

----------


## tanqueray

> I have long fancied a lever gun in .25-20 cal.....its a pity no one currently make them in this small cartridge.


1892 Winchester’s pop up from time to time in this caliber, more so at the military auctions like Carvells.

----------


## MSL

32-20

----------


## MSL

Who could I get to give it a clean up? Its got a lot of surface rust but a shiney bore and the sights intact, and the wood work is solid

----------


## tanqueray

> Who could I get to give it a clean up? It’s got a lot of surface rust but a shiney bore and the sights intact, and the wood work is solid


TJ on the other forum, he’s retired but good at that kind of thing. He’s in Pukete so not far from wherever you are.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Unless its actually damaged I would leave it like it is. The only real thing to do with the metal work would be take the rust off using something soft like a brass bore brush and oil. (Sometimes the old patina is not actually rust just lost most of its blueing)

----------


## MSL

Its definitely rust and plenty of it but not pitted

----------


## Marty Henry

Oil and a bronze brush as already sait. There is rust but also a lot of age patina visible. Removing that and or getting it reblued would drop its value considerably.

----------


## Hutch

Get some Big 45 frontier metal cleaner from workshop innovation. I got some to clean up some old 22s an old mate gave me for the boys, works a treat. Removes rust but does hurt any finish that may be left

----------


## timattalon

> @timattalon I would like to have a try just to say I have. Much the same as my 416 then. It used to be 9 bucks a throw 20 odd years ago. Or federal was 150 a pack but had to buy 5 of them. That was 750 notes. I only paid 800ish for the rifle and just more for the warne mounts and scope.
> Got some reloaded so I could shoot it and then got dies and reloaded some but never used up the first batch so I haven't tried them out other than giving people a shot.


PM me when you are ready. At some point over the next couple weeks I need to spend an evening at the local range to test a mates rifle out for him. Should be able to set something up.....

----------


## MSL

When you say finish I take it you mean bluing?

----------


## Hutch

Yup, or any patina.

----------


## Hutch

While you're ordering it get some Eezox as well.

----------


## huntsika

> Quite a while ago @timattalon put the idea of rechambering a Baikal 18mh from 762x39 to 303 in my mind as an option.
> This talk of ruger no 1s has bought it to the surface again has anyone done this and while it wouldnt be classy it might scratch that single shot itch and it does have a lever.


Ive had Gunworks do this for me on a 7.62x39.  Was in part forced on me when Baikals normally good (?) quality control let a rifle out of the factory with a grossly off-centre chamber.

Gunworks cleaned up the chamber nicely and converted the fiddly little extractor to one suitable (like a single shot baikal shotgun) which worked really well.  Shot well as 303.

The baikal I had was one of the fancy ones with a walnut stock and nickel coated receiver.  I also had Gunworks mount an old conetrol base with conetrol rings.  It definitely had good polished turd characteristics!  

Even with a trigger job I never liked the trigger and I ended up selling it.

I intended replacing it and may still with a Ruger No1 in 303 - although I ended up buying one in 450/400 Nitro Express...

----------


## tanqueray

> I’ve had Gunworks do this for me on a 7.62x39.  Was in part forced on me when Baikal’s normally good (?) quality control let a rifle out of the factory with a grossly off-centre chamber.
> 
> Gunworks cleaned up the chamber nicely and converted the fiddly little extractor to one suitable (like a single shot baikal shotgun) which worked really well.  Shot well as 303.
> 
> The baikal I had was one of the fancy ones with a walnut stock and nickel coated receiver.  I also had Gunworks mount an old conetrol base with conetrol rings.  It definitely had good ‘polished turd’ characteristics!  
> 
> Even with a trigger job I never liked the trigger and I ended up selling it.
> 
> I intended replacing it and may still with a Ruger No1 in 303 - although I ended up buying one in 450/400 Nitro Express...


Need pictures!

----------


## tanqueray

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hun...06df7a81a7c372

Always when I l’m not in a position to be buying.

----------


## timattalon

> Need pictures!


The 375 H&H lets your shoulder know you have fired something a bit bigger....the Nitro must really tell you.  Anyone else with a recoil fetish?

----------


## john m

Me

----------


## GDMP

A winchester 92 in .25-20 with the half-length magazine would have to be a pretty neat little plinker.....I suppose if I keep my eyes open for long enough I may eventually come across one in decent shooting condition...

----------


## timattalon

> A winchester 92 in .25-20 with the half-length magazine would have to be a pretty neat little plinker.....I suppose if I keep my eyes open for long enough I may eventually come across one in decent shooting condition...


Real shame they did not make them in 9mm. That would be fun with the cheap ammo....

----------


## tanqueray

> Real shame they did not make them in 9mm. That would be fun with the cheap ammo....


If you cast your own bullets, virtually any pistol cartridge is cheap to reload, and at low pressures the brass lasts forever too.

----------


## shooternz

Pity there are not more .357/38 lever actions around they are perfect for plinking and bush hunting bullets range from 110grs to 200grs 
would like a Marlin if they start making them again they did a nice 16" one years ago

----------


## Smiddy

308 takedown, had always thought I would suppress it but now I've got it I don't think I can bring myself to do it 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

> 308 takedown, had always thought I would suppress it but now I've got it I don't think I can bring myself to do it 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did with my 30/06 and its up for a new home.....maybe. If keen see my latest started threads.... 



But they did not knurl the thread cap so if you use it without the suppressor you cannot tell that it has been threaded (Thread cap is off in the top picture because of this)

----------


## john m

67 yr eyes now need the help from a scope.

----------


## FRST

Just picked up this Savage 99 in 308. She’s been well used but still has a good shiny bore. Love the brass rotary mag cylinder with the counter on the side. I gave her a birthday in the form of new sling swivels (previous owner had some weird white plastic fix on the forend), re-threaded the underbarrel attachment to marry up with one of the new forend swivel screws. Also re shaped the schnable a bit.

----------


## ZQLewis

Hi FRST,  Nice rifle, Going to stay with the iron sites? fyi you can get new stocks in both high grade walnut or laminate from the US.

Had my first experience of blow back on a goat I nailed with my Sav99 in the weekend. Neck shot a nice nannie then at about 50 mtr I shot a good sized Billie angling away from me.  Shot went in 1/2 way along the chest at about mid height.
158 gr XTP 358 cal bullet at aprox 2650 fps. No exit and only a 3/4" entry wound when I rolled him over there was a 4" chunk of lung lying on the ground which my dog (setter) promptly ate.
Only read about this before. (Terminal Ballistics web site)
Zq

----------


## Got-ya

Because of recent interest in lever guns

----------


## norsk

Picked up a Winchester 1886 takedown in 45/90
Took 17 hours to drive home because of the weather. Will work up a load and take it hunting in Sweden soon.

----------


## tanqueray

> Picked up a Winchester 1886 takedown in 45/90
> Took 17 hours to drive home because of the weather. Will work up a load and take it hunting in Sweden soon.


Beautiful, that'd be worth a pretty penny. I imagine it weighs a ton too?

----------


## ZQLewis

hi Norsk,  nice,  sticking with the open sights?
What's the target for that in you world.
Z

----------


## Marty Henry

It's got a lever so I suspect it counts.

----------


## norsk

> hi Norsk,  nice,  sticking with the open sights?
> What's the target for that in you world.
> Z


Moose

Roe Deer and Pigs.

Mainly Moose though,they were pretty popular in 45/70,45/90 and 50/110.Good thing about a 45/90 is that you can fire 45/70 through it if you like,45/90 Brass is pretty expensive and sadly easy to crush in a reloading press.

I am sticking with the Open Sights,they are more than good enough for the kind of hunting that I do over here.

----------


## small_caliber

> Just picked up this Savage 99 in 308. She’s been well used but still has a good shiny bore. Love the brass rotary mag cylinder with the counter on the side. I gave her a birthday in the form of new sling swivels (previous owner had some weird white plastic fix on the forend), re-threaded the underbarrel attachment to marry up with one of the new forend swivel screws. Also re shaped the schnable a bit.
> 
> Attachment 100985
> Attachment 100986


My very first centrefire rifle was a Savage 99CD in .308, fitted a leftie quite well. It was quite heavy, wish I still had it.

----------


## john m

bump for ftx325 saves posting photos again

----------


## Scout

Wow some awesome rifles displayed here, plenty to admire & drool over, @norsk that Win86 TD is very nice amongst others !

----------


## Ftx325

> bump for ftx325 saves posting photos again


Thanks for that...most appreciated. great collection of classic rifles. I see now that I'm not the only one who enjoys a good lever gun.

----------


## A330driver

Quote: Picked up a Winchester 1886 takedown in 45/90

I actually had to look that up....45/90......never seen,Or shot one..... another quest

DescriptionThe .45-90 Sharps cartridge is a black powder round introduced in 1877 by the Sharps Rifle Manufacturing Company. Also known as the .45 2 4/10, the cartridge was developed for hunting and long range target shooting. In the modern day, it is used for Black Powder Cartridge Rifle competitions. Wikipedia

----------


## A330driver

Quote:I see now that I'm not the only one who enjoys a good lever gun.

Your joking right?????

----------


## Sideshow

> 32-20


Hey @MSL how did you get on with the restoration?

----------


## MSL

That one is still as is at the mo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Himmm not something you wanted to do when locked down :Psmiley:  :XD:  :Wink:

----------


## MSL

Too busy doing other work, itll keep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblefoot

Sorry to dredge up an old thread; but I had an email from Reloaders Supplies saying they had some Winchester Model 94 Sporter 38-55 Win 24" rifles in stock. I just thought some who were on this thread may be interested. I've no affiliation with them, just thought I'd mention it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grandpamac

> Sorry to dredge up an old thread; but I had an email from Reloaders Supplies saying they had some Winchester Model 94 Sporter 38-55 Win 24" rifles in stock. I just thought some who were on this thread may be interested. I've no affiliation with them, just thought I'd mention it


Spotted that. Like the cartridge but not so much the rifle. Lets see what Ruger offers in their new Marlin rifles. 72 year old eyes and open sights don't always see eye to eye.
GPM.

----------


## A330driver

Bottom line … lever action any kind .. can’t be bad

----------


## Frogfeatures

Id forgotten about this thread 😀
Rossi in 44/40

----------


## timattalon

Top one is a Miroku MLR   - (Browning BLR  308.).

Bottom one is Browning BLR 30/06 take down. Was listed on here previously when I was looking for a new home for it...Loved using that...Zero at 100m unsupported but with Bipod zero at 300m.....

----------


## A330driver

Two absolutely beautiful rifles.. I have the BLR in 308.. if I had to give all my rifles away the BLR 308 I would have to keep

----------


## 30late

> Two absolutely beautiful rifles….. I have the BLR in 308….. if I had to give all my rifles away the BLR 308 I would have to keep


I feel the same about my ole BLR 308 , haven't used her much in recent years but too much sentimental value to sell.

----------


## 30late

And here she is

----------


## jakewire

Yeah @Arthur McBride already posted, you've just lifted it from post 70 this thread and reposted
Is there a point to this?

----------


## Jhon

> No, no point. Wrong photo. Its supposed to be a Rossi 92


Is that original wood?

----------


## Jhon

> Attachment 180679
> 
> Id forgotten about this thread 😀
> Rossi in 44/40


another in 44/40, Vortex Scout on top. I do like that saddle ring tho!

----------


## Jhon

> Yes, I would love to have a saddle ring on mine too. 
> The ones from the seventies and early eighties has saddle rings. I don't know when they stopped that. Probably when they stopped putting the cat on the side. 
> 
> I would have liked to have got a 16 inch barreled carbine, probably in .44 Mag, but I have found that my close vision has got to the point I woulndt be able to see the front sight well enough any more to shoot it....


I put a Vortex Crossfire II red dot on my 16" 44Mag. Buggered if I can see that brass bead either.  One day I'll get A into G and sort a front sight fibre optic for the Rossi's I do like to have the option of functioning non-scope sights on a rifle. Can't always but there ya go.

----------


## FRST

Pre64 Winchester 88 in .243. As mint as it looks. Bore is pristine. Happy to see rifles of this age and condition still exist.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Pre64 Winchester 88 in .243. As mint as it looks. Bore is pristine. Happy to see rifles of this age and condition still exist. 
> Attachment 180946


So much like a Finnwolf - yet so different action-wise.

A very nice example.

----------


## GSP HUNTER

> Lever guns are my rifles for adventures...


Must be a lever owner thing. I run an old town discovery  and a 94 among others. Keeping it simple and classic. Great pic.

----------


## GSP HUNTER

There was a bloke on here with an marlin Texan 336 that had put synthetic furniture on a while back. I noticed he had spare Texan stock. If anyone has a wood one that could be for sale or knows of one, please hook me up. 
The other option is import one...lord knows how that works?

----------

